

Free Software Foundation will host a mini-summit on Women in Free Software - tjr
http://www.fsf.org/news/summit-on-women-in-free-software

======
discojesus
"Women in Free Software: We Want YOU!"

~~~
sh1mmer
I'm not sure if this is a witty historical reference to Lord Kitchener or a
slightly creepy chat up line (or both).

------
Legion
I'm sorry to resort to such childish forum fodder, but....

IT'S A TRAP!

------
bitwize
I hope "convincing RMS not to be such a pig" is one of the action items on
their agenda.

~~~
potatolicious
Wouldn't put it in quite such crude terms, but you're right. The free software
movement would get a lot more respect if its chief proponent _wasn't_
Stallman.

